# Cobia Fishing Setup



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

Have a new old stock 706z on a 9ft cobia rod. Wondering what line I should go with. My thoughts are 

1. Berkley Prospec 30lb Mono
2. Ande Premium Monofilament pink 30lb
3. 40lb PowerPro Braid

Any other thoughts? thanks!


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Power pro. 30 # mono is a lil thick to cast in my opinion.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

If you're going with mono I'd go no higher than 20 lb. 30 lb. mono is gonna be a pain to cast.


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

can 20lb mono hold a 50lb cobia on the pier? I've king fished with 17lb mono but this will be my first year cobia fishing.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

scjeff said:


> can 20lb mono hold a 50lb cobia on the pier? I've king fished with 17lb mono but this will be my first year cobia fishing.


Why not just go 65 lb. PowerPro? You'll get the same line capacity & have a way smaller chance of breaking off.


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Why not just go 65 lb. PowerPro? You'll get the same line capacity & have a way smaller chance of breaking off.


My thoughts were I would only be down a weekend at a time to fish the Navarre pier. I would like to king fish when not cobia fishing so I wanted to use a line that could be used for both. 

I did have a question about the setup. Do you use a barrel swivel straight from your line to the leader just like king fishing?

What are you using for leader material? 40lb fluorocarbon leader material then tie it straight to a jig?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I use 20lb trilene big game. Not only is that all I've ever needed (although some will swear you need 1000lb power pro) for Cobia from the pier but it has handled some fairly large sharks as well. It also allows you to switch off for kings if you're one rodding it.

As for your second question...40lb is perfect. You can use a barrel or tie right to your line. I have caught cobes tying my jig straight to my line but I would advise against that.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

50# power pro topshot on top of 20lb mono....after cobia seaon,just splice a fresh topshot of 20lb mono and you're good to go.....


----------



## EFI Logistics (Mar 3, 2014)

this years setup for me a 20lbs mono base, 65lbs marine blue power pro braid, 100lbs mono leader. 










I am thankful for the albright knot. I will never use a swivel ever again.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

if using mono go with 25lb mono. but fishing from pier alot of people will recommend braid just because you can cast further and its stronger


----------



## fishingman88 (Mar 22, 2014)

scjeff said:


> Have a new old stock 706z on a 9ft cobia rod. Wondering what line I should go with. My thoughts are
> 
> 1. Berkley Prospec 30lb Mono
> 2. Ande Premium Monofilament pink 30lb
> ...


I personally like 30lb Berkley Fireline  It has a crazy high breaking strength.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I keep seeing 40 lb. powerpro mentioned...The 50lb just about cuts my finger with a 3 oz. jig.....If my hands are wet the 40 WOULD cut my fingeroff,lol....Also wind knots happen with 50 if you get a small loop on your spool , with 40 I would think they are more likely to happen......


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

what color jig do you prefer?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Whatever color you think looks good, I saw them eat every color and variety around last year so i just bought what I liked and hope they eat it. See alot of orange/pink, green, and white/pink so far this year. My setup is 40lb marine blue with a swivel and 50lb mono or flouro. With a stiffer rod I like the shock absorption of the mono just in case I get a little too steroidal on the hooksets. If your rod has a little more give in the tip then you definitely can't go wrong with flouro.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one set up with 65 braid. This is for early mornings, late evenings, and cloudy days, when the cobia are not going to be spotted way out. I have 50lb. braid on the other set up for blue skies. I have caught plenty of pier cobia over the years on 20-25lb. mono. but the braid is stronger, and has better hook setting capabilities. For cobia, not sure why you would top shot 50-65 braid with 20lb. mono. The braid cast the same, and is much better for handling the fish around the pier.


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

For the rod I'm going with the 9ft offshore angler cobia rod. I have a family member that works there and gets 40% off so for the price I figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

Think I'm going to pick up some of these. Have heard good things about them.

http://treasure.craigslist.org/sgd/4379005960.html


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

reelthrill said:


> I have one set up with 65 braid. This is for early mornings, late evenings, and cloudy days, when the cobia are not going to be spotted way out. I have 50lb. braid on the other set up for blue skies. I have caught plenty of pier cobia over the years on 20-25lb. mono. but the braid is stronger, and has better hook setting capabilities. For cobia, not sure why you would top shot 50-65 braid with 20lb. mono. The braid cast the same, and is much better for handling the fish around the pier.


You answered your own question ...a topshot of braid on top of 20lb backing.....there's no reason to fill the whole spool with braid and if you do you stand a chance of it biting into itself under heavy tension and breaking or the drag becomes useless......


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> You answered your own question ...a topshot of braid on top of 20lb backing.....there's no reason to fill the whole spool with braid and if you do you stand a chance of it biting into itself under heavy tension and breaking or the drag becomes useless......[/QUOT
> My wording might have been wrong. What I meant, was I would not put a top shot of 20lb mono on top of the braid backing. Why have 65lb braid with 20lb top shot. You are really on fishing with 20lb test when you get the cobia to the pier. I don't fill my spools full of braid for cobia. I might use 30lb. mono underneath with a couple hundred yards of braid on top. As you stated, there is no reason to fill the whole spool full of expensive braid. (Especially for cobia, since they don't make long runs). I do alot of tarpon fishing and do fill my spools completely with braid and have never had the line bite in or had any drag problems.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

scjeff said:


> For the rod I'm going with the 9ft offshore angler cobia rod. I have a family member that works there and gets 40% off so for the price I figured I would give it a shot.


 I have stated before on this forum that the offshore angler cobia rods is one of the best "over the counter" rods you can buy. It can sling a jig a long ways, has back bone, and is not super heavy. It is not as light as some of the more expensive blanks however.


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 5, 2013)

Go for ppss8 #30 or #40. You will have better range, better action, and more than enough strength to do the job


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's the new setup. Just need to put line on it. Ill figure that out when I come down to Navarre in April. Picked up the 706Z on Ebay. It's new old stock. What do you think of the internals? Do they look like they should?


----------



## Lingfisher613 (Nov 12, 2013)

nice looking rod and internels look perfect. nice setup you have. When i cobie fish i use a 50lb mono leader and either 40-50lb braid as main line. ive also used 50lb braid for king fishing too it works good. just when you jack to set the hook it feels weird and you feel everything the fish does.


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm worried about slicing my finger in half when I try to set the hook after free spooling them.


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

So I've decided to go with 65lb Power Pro Super Slick on top of 20lb mono. I ordered some 50lb fluorocarbon Seaguar premier leader. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------

